# FH attacking my finger



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I was off a bit-----But not pics one gets to see everyday-
I'll be working on some high quality images in the near future---

Anyhow here is what I have managed so far......

View attachment 179186

View attachment 179187

View attachment 179188


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

cool pictures... that fish looks MAD !!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> cool pictures... that fish looks MAD !!!


She's one of the meanest I have owned so far....And I have owned Many of them-So thats saying alot for her......


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, wtf is it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Thats awesome, wtf is it?


Female FlowerHorn
I have no clue what the make up consists up though-It was donated to me-
It has an internal parasite that I am trying to get rid of......It doesn't look good though-I have been treating it for 5 days now without any sign of improvement....


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Flowerhorns are beast when they get big. Great pics again AK


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool pics AK

That thing is evil looking!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man, captures there Attitude well in these shots.

Makes me Miss Juan Brujo...haha


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

thats a mug! good luck with treatment


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very cool pics AK. nicely done


----------

